# reiser4 als "/" ohne "/boot" ?

## ttyuser

Ich hatte jetzt einige Benchmarks durchgeguckt, und will reiser4 nutzen. Nun einige Fragen:

1. Kann ich reiser4 einfach so aus der minimal-CD erzeugen? Was müsste ich machen, um es erzeugen zu können?

2. Es ist ja nicht direkt im Kern mit inkludiert. Brauche ich also eine extra /boot? Und wenn ja, auch noch eine initrd? Kann ich es manuell in den Kern einbauen?

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen; danke im vorraus.

----------

## Anarcho

Du brauchst 

1. Eine Reiser-fähige BootCD, die minimal wird also nicht gehen

2. Einen gepatchten Kernel (such dir einen aus)

3. Eine /boot Partition mit einem von grub lesbaren Dateisystem (am besten ext2)

4. initrd brauchst du nicht

Der Rest ist Standard.

----------

## ttyuser

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

1. Wie stelle ich das an?

2. Wo herbekommen?

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> 1. Wie stelle ich das an?
> 
> 2. Wo herbekommen?
> ...

 

Wenn du das fragst, würde ich dir prinzipiell von reiser4 abraten.

----------

## ttyuser

Warum? Wenn ich einmal anhand eines HOWTO's kapiert habe, wie's geht, passt das schon. Will ja nicht ewig dumm bleiben...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Warum? Wenn ich einmal anhand eines HOWTO's kapiert habe, wie's geht, passt das schon. Will ja nicht ewig dumm bleiben... 

 

Ok, also ein Gentoo hast schon laufen? Dann würde ich dir eventuell empfehlen, die ein zweites zu installieren und vom ersten ins zweite zu chrooten, das ist beeser als mit einer CD. Wenn du Platz genig hast.

----------

## ttyuser

Ich will heute abend Gentoo drauf machen. Noch muß ich arbeiten; und Montag auch wieder. Also sollte bis dahin alles drauf sein. Ist's mit Gentoo bis Sonntag abend nicht erledigt, muß ich wieder auf ubuntu umsteigen.

Reiser4 will ich der Geschwindigkeit wegen nutzen. Ich habe 20GB Platte, wovon 5GB für Windows sind. Die Games laufen halt net unter Linux. Ansonsten hängt ein PIIIm 1GHz drin. Ich hatte mein ubuntu mit xfs betrieben, nur kann ich damit nicht beliebig resizen. ReiserFS macht sich da besser, fragmentiert aber sehr stark. Reiser4 soll schneller sein, und nicht so stark fragmentieren.

Ich brauche also eine Live-CD, welche die reiser4 progs drin hat, einen Kernel-source mit reiser4 Unterstützung und viel geduld. Letzteres habe ich schon. An ersterem habert's noch bissl, da mein Knoppix kein links drin hat. An zweiteren mangels Quelle auch noch.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Such mal hier im Board, hab ich gerade keine Zeit dazu, da gibt es eine sehr gute Anleitung und auch ne CD im englischen teil.

----------

## schachti

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Ich will heute abend Gentoo drauf machen. Noch muß ich arbeiten; und Montag auch wieder. Also sollte bis dahin alles drauf sein. Ist's mit Gentoo bis Sonntag abend nicht erledigt, muß ich wieder auf ubuntu umsteigen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ansonsten hängt ein PIIIm 1GHz drin.

 

Wenn Du noch gentoo-Neuling bist, halte ich diesen Zeitplan zumindest für extrem ehrgeizig, wenn nicht gar für nicht einzuhalten.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *ttyuser wrote:*   Ich will heute abend Gentoo drauf machen. Noch muß ich arbeiten; und Montag auch wieder. Also sollte bis dahin alles drauf sein. Ist's mit Gentoo bis Sonntag abend nicht erledigt, muß ich wieder auf ubuntu umsteigen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ansonsten hängt ein PIIIm 1GHz drin. 
> ...

 

Meine erste Installation hat eine Woche gedauert, aber da hatte ich auch noch 400 MHz und ISDN. Und man macht ja doch beim ersten Mal einige Fehler. Heute kann ich mich so nach ca. 3-4 Stunden schon grafisch einloggen, so ändern sich die Zeiten.

----------

## Max Steel

Vor meiner Zeit von distcc war das auch sehr utopisch, nun ist es eigentlich recht flott in dieser Zeit einzuhalten, jedenfalls das Grundsystem, X+kde dauern nochmal ein paar Tage.

Und einen Server einzurichten, ausdiesem fertigen Grundystem heraus auch.

(Das Grundsystemhat man wenn die Installationsanleitung fertig durch ist.

Wobei ich hierbei immer nach dem modifizieren der /etc/make.conf folgendes mache:

emerge --sync

emerge portage

emerge -a1 gcc glibc libtool

[emerge -a1 distcc ccache eix (um das emergen insgesamt ein bisschen zu beschleunigen, auch die Suchfunktion, aber wer sucht schon mit portage wenn es eix gibt)]

emerge -a1 expat curl perl

emerge -e system

mit der Installationsanleitung weiter

Schritt 4 nur wenn du selbiges vorhast.

Hier die Doku dazu:

Emerge beschleunigen

----------

## ttyuser

Das Internet ist kein Problem, ich hänge mit theoretisch 1GBit am Mirror; nur kann ich net DistCC mit'm Uni-Server nutzen...  :Laughing: 

----------

## musv

Ok, erstmal zu Reiser4:

Vorteile: Entgegen aller Vorurteile läuft es bei mir seit knapp 2 Jahren stabil. 

Es ist sauschnell. 

Es fragmentiert scheinbar nicht sonderlich (im Gegensatz zu Reiser3.6). 

Es gibt diverse Plugins, z.B. Crypto- und Compress-Plugin. D.h. du kannst das Dateisystem von Hause aus gleich mal alle Daten komprimieren. Das geht aber auf Kosten der CPU und ist deshalb für Deine Kiste nicht zu empfehlen, sofern du noch das P3-Notebook verwenden willst. Mit den Defaulteinstellungen läuft es aber auch sehr gut auf schwächeren Kisten.

Es ist cool.

Nachteile:Emule & Azureus stressen die Platte extrem, da Reiser4 mit atomaren Operationen arbeitet. Ähnliches Verhalten tritt unter VMWare auf. D.h. der Rechner ist dann kaum benutzbar.

Nicht immer funktioniert auch gleich der erste veröffentlichte Patch. Hatte schon öfters mal Probleme mit Loopback-Device und Nfs-Server

Resize ist zwar geplant, aber nicht implementiert. Einige andere Tools sind ebenfalls (noch) nicht verfügbar.

Wenn die Dancing Trees umsortiert werden, kann die Kiste schon mal ins Stocken geraten. Das passiert erfahrungsgemäß in den ersten Wochen nach Installation öfters mal, später aber weniger bzw. gar nicht mehr.

KDE wird durch Reiser4 unheimlich langsam. Grund ist, daß KDE alle möglichen Aktionen synchronisieren will. Abhilfe schaffst du, indem du das ~/.kde/share-Verzeichnis in ein tmpfs steckst, wenn du den Rechner bootest und das tmpfs wieder aufs normale Dateisystem schreibst beim Runterfahren. Alternativ legst du das /home gleich auf ein anderes Dateisystem.

KDE4 geht bei mir noch gar nicht mit Reiser4. Hängt sich auf, stürzt ab, macht sonstwas.

Bei jedem Kernel-Update mußt du natürlich auch den neuen Kernel patchen.

Installation:

Zuerst brauchst eine LiveCD, die Reiser4 unterstützt. Die Sysrescue-CD ist dazu bestens geeignet. Das Teil basiert auf Gentoo, enthält die Unterstützung für Reiser4, ntfs3g und ziemlich viel anderen Kram.

Danach lädst du Dir den stage-Tarball runter. Welche stage du verwendest, ist Dir überlassen. Siehe Deine anderen Threads.

Dann brauchst du noch den Reiser4-Patch. Den gibt's hier. Achtung: Unter 2.6.24 hatte ich bisher noch Probleme mit nfs. Bei mir läuft aktuell noch 2.6.23. 

Beim Erstellen der Root-Partition mußt du dann natürlich Reiser4 nehmen:

```
mkfs.reiser4 /dev/sdxxxxx
```

Dann installierst du soweit nach Anleitung, bis du zum Kernel kommst. Den Kernel installierst du mit:

```
emerge -1 gentoo-sources

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.2xxxx linux

cd /usr/src/linux

zcat /PfadzuReiser4Patch/reiser4-for-2.6.2xxxx.patch.gz | patch -p 1
```

Bei der Kernelkonfiguration mußt du dann bei Filesystems auch Reiser4 fest in den Kernel reincompilieren. Die Debug-Sachen brauchst du nicht. 

Die /etc/fstab sieht dann so in etwa aus:

```
/dev/sda3               /               reiser4         noatime         0 0

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noatime         1 2

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0
```

Das war's eigentlich schon.

Noch ein paar Tips:

Leg eine extra Bootpartition an. Mit einem gepatchten grub, kann zwar grub auch mit Reiser4 umgehen, das ist aber nicht empfehlenswert. Deswegen leg eine eigene Bootpartition an. Ist bei mir 25mb groß. Ext2 ist dafür gut geeigent. Für 25mb braucht man kein Journaling.

Initramdisk brauchst du nur, wenn du einen Bootsplash haben willst. Für Reiser4 brauchst du die nicht.

15 GB freier Platz ist auf Dauer zu wenig für Gentoo. Von CCache würde ich an der Stelle dann erst recht abraten, da Dir die 2-x GB früher oder später spürbar fehlen werden.

Aufgrund des P3, wie oben erwähnt, verzichte auf die Plugins bei Reiser4

Voraus schreibt man nur mit einerm r

Hilreiche Reiser4-Threads gibt's hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-295168-highlight-.html und hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-614771.html

Gentoo bis Sonntag Abend halbwegs vollständig zu installieren, ist auf Deinem Rechner einfach nicht möglich. Plan für alles Drum und Drann inklusive diverser Konfigurationen und Einlesen in Anleitungen etwa 'ne Woche ein.

----------

